# Urgent: be careful of motorway robberies, they are happening.



## smiler1998 (Mar 4, 2013)

My sister in laws parents (they are french) have just come down for las fallas and on the way they heard a type of explosion and another car came up and indicated that they had some type of fire, both cars stopped on the Ap7 and were looking at the car but they had no apparent problem.
When they arrived at the next petrol station they tried to pay only finding that they had been robbed.
Be careful they also do this by taking you number plate off and showing you so that you stop and sometimes it can get violent.......just keep going if the car is fine and doesn`t stop you can always buy another number plate.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

smiler1998 said:


> My sister in laws parents (they are french) have just come down for las fallas and on the way they heard a type of explosion and another car came up and indicated that they had some type of fire, both cars stopped on the Ap7 and were looking at the car but they had no apparent problem.
> When they arrived at the next petrol station they tried to pay only finding that they had been robbed.
> Be careful they also do this by taking you number plate off and showing you so that you stop and sometimes it can get violent.......just keep going if the car is fine and doesn`t stop you can always buy another number plate.


Yes, this problem is being advertised on the Spanish (english speaking) radio stations across the country, in car hire offices and on the UKinSpains website. There are various ploys to get tourists to stop and leave their cars momentarily, so *BE WARNED*

Jo xxx


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Which areas are affected mainly?


----------



## smiler1998 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lonely said:


> Which areas are affected mainly?


Ap7 and I think the Ap2 as well if there are any other areas please put them down as well.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

smiler1998 said:


> Ap7 and I think the Ap2 as well if there are any other areas please put them down as well.


and where are those areas??

Does it happen only in the highways?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lonely said:


> and where are those areas??
> 
> Does it happen only in the highways?



It happens on the highways and main through routes from the ferrys, airports etc because thats where the majority of foreigners tend to drive, but I guess anywhere! Carparks are another one. Someone may put a large peice of paper on the back window, you get in your car, see the paper in your rearview mirror, get out to move it - leaving your door open and bag in the front. and while you're moving the paper, someone comes and takes your bag from the front seat

A couple of years ago, my friends who were driving in from France were tricked into leaving their car for a few minutes at a motorway service station outside of Barcelona and lost their valuables (purses, wallets, passports etc). You need to be vigilant and dont trust anyone you dont know! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

This is nothing new. This has been happening for some time. In December last year, 5 Romanians were arrested in the Alicante area for violent motorway robberies. Crime in general is on the increase due to the economic situation, so just be vigilant without looking for shadows that may not exist.


----------

